# Another GSD CGC!



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Passed the test last night at 9 months, with flying colors!

bring on the next dog... 


:doggieplayball:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Congrats! He's getting big! I think it's time to post some new pics


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------

